# Joint internet portal for Classical Concerts in Germany/Austria?



## Isivor

Hello All 

In a few days I'm driving to Germany (and also Vienna & possibly Amsterdam) on a vacation - and would like to attend some fine classical concerts underways, if possible. 

To this end I wonder if there is a joint/common internet portal where most all the major classical concert events in Germany/Austria is listed?

Might you know of this?

Thanks for any input & have a good day,

Jesper


----------



## Pugg

Hello Jesper, I do think it all depends in which city you will be staying, lets say Amsterdam, ( as I am Dutch) the Concertgebouw is the place to be for concerts or The Netherlands Opera playing in the Stopera , they both have websites so you can see the programme whilst you are there. I am sure big city's have the same in their country's.
Goo luck.


----------



## Isivor

Hi Pugg,

Thanks for your feedback. I actually have been thinking of what you mention/suggest but I'm looking for a combined portal where "most all" the concerts e.g. in Germany is listed. I reckon that in this case it would also be easier to find the smaller - yet fine - concerts that are not listed e.g. together with the major orchestras like the Concertgebouw.

Cheers,

Jesper


----------



## Pugg

Isivor said:


> Hi Pugg,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. I actually have been thinking of what you mention/suggest but I'm looking for a combined portal where "most all" the concerts e.g. in Germany is listed. I reckon that in this case it would also be easier to find the smaller - yet fine - concerts that are not listed e.g. together with the major orchestras like the Concertgebouw.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jesper


I do think that will be very difficult ( Germany I mean) It's a very large country and a lots' of city's have even their own concert hall.
Germany is on this list, I do think it will take you sometime to figure this out. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_concert_halls#Germany
Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Isivor

Hi again ... hmmm... yes, maybe there is no such portal - or something similar ... But if not asking I won't really know 


Thanks also for your link. It may be a good starting point for searching. BTW you wouldn't by any chance know if there is a similar list for churches commonly used for classical concerts/churches with superb acoustics? Could be in Germany but also elsewhere. I didn't find any when searching wikipedia but could be I should use other search words - or maybe there's a list somewhere else (really hoping here)?



> Anyway, good luck.


 Thanks 

Have a good day,

Jesper


----------



## asoio

Hello Jesper,
You might try bachtrack.com, obviously there are not all concerts listed there, but maybe something interesting to be found. You may filter the search by country, dates, venues etc.
https://bachtrack.com/find-concerts/category=1;country=5;medium=1


----------



## zvezda

I did found bachtrack quite useful, too. Other than that, you can google like 'Munich concert hall' and then visit the official website of each concert halls to find out if there's any concert on your trip date. Also if you have a favorite musician, visit her/his website to check their schedules! Best wishes:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

zvezda said:


> I did found bachtrack quite useful, too. Other than that, you can google like 'Munich concert hall' and then visit the official website of each concert halls to find out if there's any concert on your trip date. Also if you have a favorite musician, visit her/his website to check their schedules! Best wishes:tiphat:


Clever thinking!


----------

